# 50K Baby!!



## piedpiper (Jun 16, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A: Gaming.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Rs 50,000

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit (I already own it)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TeraByte

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 1600X900

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Never built a desktop before, but will be building this one myself.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Next week.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: No.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Hubli. Yes I will be buying my new rig from S.P.Road, Bangalore.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Preferred Graphic Card - Nvidia

Intel Core i5-2400------------------------------------Rs 9200
Asus P8H67-M EVO-----------------------------------Rs 8400
MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone II OC------------------------Rs 8000
Corsair Vengeance 4GB (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)---------Rs 2600
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB----------------------Rs 2600 
LG LED E2040T---------------------------------------Rs 6300
Asus 24x Sata DVD-----------------------------------Rs 1050
Corsair PSU GS600 -----------------------------------Rs 4000 
CoolerMaster Elite 430--------------------------------Rs 2400
Microsoft keyboard PS2-------------------------------Rs 350
Microsoft Mouse USB---------------------------------Rs 400
Altec BXR1220 speakers------------------------------Rs 700
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus--------------------------Rs 1890
APC UPS 550VA--------------------------------------Rs 1900

Grand Total------------------------------------------Rs 49790


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 16, 2011)

Your config looks good, just make the following changes-

Intel DH67BL @ 5200
MSI / Sapphire HD 6850 @ 9.5k
Seagate 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Dell ST2220l @ 8.5k
LG ODD @ 1k
Logitech K+M combo @ 0.75k 
Don't buy an aftermarket CPU cooler
APC 650VA @ 3k


----------



## shayem (Jun 17, 2011)

agree with Cybertonic. But want to add some more. So posting total config.

Intel Core i5-2400-----------------------------------*Rs 9200*
Intel DH67BL-----------------------------------------*Rs 5500*
MSI / Sapphire HD 6850-----------------------------*Rs 9500*
Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 *or* G-Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL ---------*Rs 2200*
Seagate 7200.12 1TB--------------------------------*Rs 2700*
BenQ G2222HDL LED---------------------------------*Rs 8100*
Asus 24x Sata DVD-----------------------------------*Rs 1050*
Corsair PSU GS600 -----------------------------------*Rs 4000*
CoolerMaster Elite 430--------------------------------*Rs 2400*
Microsoft or Logitech keyboard & Mouse-------------*Rs 700*
Logitech Z313 speakers------------------------------*Rs 1500*
APC UPS 800VA---------------------------------------*Rs 2800*

*TOTAL* *Rs 49650*

That card is far more better performing than GTX550ti. If you want to stick with nvidia get *MSI N460GTX Cyclon GDDR5 1GB* @ 9800 but ditch 550ti, don't worth the price.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 17, 2011)

Intel Core i5-2400------------------------------------Rs 9200
Gigabyre GA-H67M-D2--------------------------------Rs 5500
MSI/Sapphire HD 6870 -------------------------------Rs 11200
Corsair Vengeance 4GB (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)---------Rs 2450
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB----------------------Rs 2600 
LG LED E2040T---------------------------------------Rs 6300
Asus 24x Sata DVD-----------------------------------Rs 1050
Corsair VX 550 ---------------------------------------Rs 4500 
CoolerMaster Elite 430--------------------------------Rs 2400
Razer Cyclosa keyboard+Mouse-----------------------Rs 2000
Altec BXR1220 speakers------------------------------Rs 700
APC UPS 550VA--------------------------------------Rs 1900

Grand Total------------------------------------------Rs 49800

This is the pure gaming config


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

What's the point of not going for a Full HD monitor when you already have the 6870 in your rig?

+1 for Shayem's config. The mobo & the SMPS may be changed with those of nilgtx260's suggestions.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 17, 2011)

ya if OP can stretch his budget a liitle bit, he can get a 22" monitor which is perfect for HD 6870 gaming, isn't ?

also when OP has 50K, he must utilize it perfectly, thats why I suggest HD 6870 over GTX 550 Ti or HD 6850 by reducing mobo price & removing CM hyper cpu cooler ( he doesn't need it since he is not gonna OC).


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Combining the best of all the suggestions, and some of mine, I get:-



*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*

CPU|Intel Core i5-2400|9.2k
Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2|5.5k
RAM|Corsair Vengeance 4GB (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)|2.6k
GFX|Sapphire HD 6870|11.5k
Monitor|Benq G2220HD|7.2k
HDD|Seagate/WD 1TB|2.6k
Case|NZXT Gamma|2k
DVD|LG Sata DVD Writer|0.9k
PSU|Corsair VX 550|4.5k
KB/Mouse|Razer Cyclosa Bundle|2k
Speaker|Altec Lancing VS2621|1.6k
UPS|APC UPS 600VA|1.9k
*TOTAL*
||51.5k

Max Budget crossed by 1.5k. So alternatives:-
1. Basic KB/Mouse - 0.7k
2. Corsair GS600 - 4k
3. Logitech Z313 - 1k

@nilgtx260: happy now?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud, change the motherboard to *Intel DH67BL* as the suggested Gigabyte motherboard is having only 2 DIMM DDR3 slots. The intel one is having 4 slots with 32 GB ram support which may come handy in future while upgrading the memory.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. So either of the two - if memory is more important for OP, then Intel and if crossfire capability is more important then Gigabyte.

Let OP decide according to his preference.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

Buddy, the 2nd PCI Express X16 slot runs at X4 mode in those mobos. Now going for a HD 5770 or HD 5750 CF is suited for a X16-X4 mode as those cards are not very powerful and the performance difference from a X8-X8 CF will be not that much.

Now as OP is going for HD 6870, the options for CF are HD 6870 and HD 6850 and both of are actually above average performer. So running any of them in X4 bandwidth actually bottleneck it and the performance difference from a X8-X8 setup will be huge, around 14 to 18% in 1080P resolution.

Those X4 slots are actually suited for adding a dedicated PhysX card.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Combining the best of all the suggestions, and some of mine, I get:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice one skud


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, the 2nd PCI Express X16 slot runs at X4 mode in those mobos. Now going for a HD 5770 or HD 5750 CF is suited for a X16-X4 mode as those cards are not very powerful and the performance difference from a X8-X8 CF will be not that much.
> 
> Now as OP is going for HD 6870, the options for CF are HD 6870 and HD 6850 and both of are actually above average performer. So running any of them in X4 bandwidth actually bottleneck it and the performance difference from a X8-X8 setup will be huge, around 14 to 18% in 1080P resolution.
> 
> Those X4 slots are actually suited for adding a dedicated PhysX card.




My... just overlook that damn X4 speeds. 

So better to go with the Intel option. BTW, no snb mobo at this range which can do X8 on the 2nd slot?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

H67 chipset does not provide that that much PCI Express lane. The X4 slot you are seeing is basically using the bandwidth taken from some SATA (6 Gbps and 3 Gbps) lanes.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, better to avoid Gigabyte then. Its kind of baffling why they make such mobo in the first place.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ so what about MSI or Asrock ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Asrock, if available.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 17, 2011)

it will be hard to find asrock mobo, I guess OP has to wait for that if he wants asrock.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually it was hard to leave behind the Asus P8P67. But after all P67's are meant for the biggies. So I finally changed my mind, to go with H67 Motherboard but didn't think of betraying Asus  I like the UEFI BIOS and that particular motherboard has got all the features which should come in handy in the future, the stylish heatsink will be awesome with the see through cabinet and to sum it up its available for right price may be paying extra 1k for the brand but that's just okay! The reason behind going with the Corsair Vengeance is that I will add another 4GB stick for dual channel a year later
As the far the Graphic card is concerned I looked at lot of cards but at that price range I hardly found any huge fps drop, so MSI NGTX550ti should be okay which comes with 192 Cuda, 1 gig, 192 bit interface and also one 6 pin power interface which clearly tells not really a power hungry card and what not its newly launched Nvidia Yay!! Should the card support for 2 years then would be a worthy predecessor for a kepler upgrade


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, how to put it mildly, the 550Ti is a crap card, similarly priced 6790 beats it handsomely and the 1.5k extra 6850 is a different league altogether. If you are a nVIDIA fanboy, get the 460 768mb if available. It should be around 8.5k.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> OK, how to put it mildly, the 550Ti is a crap card, similarly priced 6790 beats it handsomely and the 1.5k extra 6850 is a different league altogether. If you are a nVIDIA fanboy, get the 460 768mb if available. It should be around 8.5k.



WOW!! Really? You mean the XFX Radeon 6790 available @ 8k??  Man I am gonna buy this ****.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Sapphire 6790 is 8.1k (inc VAT) at Lynx India.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> WOW!! Really? You mean the XFX Radeon 6790 available @ 8k??  Man I am gonna buy this ****.



i think you confused 6790 with 6970 
Zotac GTX460 768MB for 8.4k, better option than 6790!

but why dont you go for 6850 or 6870? worth it.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

I am getting the impression he is a nVIDIA fanboy, so better suggest him a 460. At least its a better card compared to the 550 *T*otal *I*diot.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> I am getting the impression he is a nVIDIA fanboy, so better suggest him a 460. At least its a better card compared to the 550 *T*otal *I*diot.



I thought GTX 550ti should be enough for a 20inch monitor and at that price range. Considering all those reviews this card isn't that bad as you think




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think you confused 6790 with 6970
> Zotac GTX460 768MB for 8.4k, better option than 6790!
> 
> but why dont you go for 6850 or 6870? worth it.



Ya man!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> I thought GTX 550ti should be enough for a 20inch monitor and at that price range. Considering all those reviews this card isn't that bad as you think



its not the best your money can buy


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> I thought GTX 550ti should be enough for a 20inch monitor and at that price range. Considering all those reviews this card isn't that bad as you think




It is not about being enough, its just that the 550Ti is not the best option at your budget. Ultimately, its your money, your decision. You can go for it, if you want.

Don't trust us, look at the forums all around the world, you will come to know.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2011)

For a resolution of 1600x900, the 550-ti can run all games with ease. But the thing is cards like the Gtx 460 768mb are giving better performance at a similar price range.

But below 10k, i too advice to go for a 6850. Totally worth it.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 17, 2011)

Man its really hard job to select a good GPU when it comes to Price/Performance  will strike off the 550 total idiot then.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 17, 2011)

me & skud told you to stick with HD 6870 which has absolute performance, why do you spoil your config with GTX 550 Ti ?


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 17, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> me & skud told you to stick with HD 6870 which has absolute performance, why do you spoil your config with GTX 550 Ti ?



HD6870 is out of budget buddy. So I will go with GTX 460 768MB if it is available or HD6790.


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

IMO don't go for looks only. Yes looks matter but after 2-3yrs may be you'll regret that you don't have efficient config to play latest games with your handsome looking rig. 
Better get as much as good config you can get with your money.

AFAIK those mobo can support max 1333MHz then why go for 1600MHz ??


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 18, 2011)

shayem said:


> IMO don't go for looks only. Yes looks matter but after 2-3yrs may be you'll regret that you don't have efficient config to play latest games with your handsome looking rig.
> Better get as much as good config you can get with your money.
> 
> AFAIK those mobo can support max 1333MHz then why go for 1600MHz ??



Mate I never chose only handsome looking parts. I combined the performance with it and I think Asus motherboard is the best I can get for Handsome/Performance  Yes I know the board supports only 1333MHz but that shouldn't be a problem.

I have two questions and I will decide to go with the card based on this.
1. Why everyone or most of them suggest AMD cards over Nvidia ?
2. On the basis of High settings = Low FPS, is the PhysX factor responsible for coming behind AMD cards in terms of FPS ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

1. Because at a specific price they have better performance. They are total VFM.

2. PhysX effects are supported in a very small no. of games to be a game maker/breaker. Look at all the high profile releases like Crysis 2, Dirt 3, DA2, Shogun 2 etc. At the end of the day, very few gamers will be gyrating over Batman:AA & Mafia II compared to the likes of Crysis 2, Dirt 3, Witcher 2 etc.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay so AMD=Great performance for money + low power consumption. Nvidia, on the other hand Good performance but not at all priced right unlike the other cards.
So are PhysX hardly noticeable, like in a game of 35+ FPS to the human eye?

____________________________________________________

Okay its done now!! I'll go with the XFX HD 6790 for 8k or I'll try to convince my dad to increase the budget a little and go for MSI or XFX HD 6850 for 9.5k.
Thanks everyone for your kind suggestion


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> Okay so AMD=Great performance for money + low power consumption. Nvidia, on the other hand Good performance but not at all priced right unlike the other cards.
> So are PhysX hardly noticeable, like in a game of 35+ FPS to the human eye?
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> ...



Its a pleasure to have aided in your decision making process 

BTW,in a few games like Crysis, Mafia 2 and Batman AA...u'll actually love the Physx effects 

However...such games are few and far between to make Physx support to actually influence a purchase decision


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

If a game support PhysX, the effects are pretty extraordinary. But you need a powerful card like 560Ti, to get good frame rates.

*EDIT:-*

OK, so the decision has been made. Nice to see you make a better decision in the end. If possible, go for the 6850. You will love it.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ Sure 6850. But MSI or XFX? MSI comes with lot of accessories but XFX doesn't. So which one would you suggest out of these two?


----------



## shayem (Jun 19, 2011)

MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition @9800

Its performance is nearly HD6870. VFM IMO.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 19, 2011)

Yup 9800. Done!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

so everything finalized?


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes. Finally


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 4, 2011)

By Wednesday I'll be having the following rig. I hope its good for the buck. I already paid Rs5000 as advance.
Intel Core i5-2400
Asus P8H67-M EVO
Asus EAH6850
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 
Seagate 1TB
LG LED E2040
LG Sata DVD
Corsair PSU GS600
Microsoft keyboard PS2
Microsoft Mouse USB
Logitech z313/Altec BXR1220 speakers (I will finalise it when paying the rest of the amount)
APC UPS 600VA


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

^good buy. 
how much did the GPU cost?


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2011)

Terrific. For the speakers get the Z313.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

*@ piedpiper*

Nice build buddy. Btw is that asus eah6850 a direct cu II? How much did it cost?


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^good buy.
> how much did the GPU cost?



10900+



Skud said:


> Terrific. For the speakers get the Z313.


Yes. I am hoping for it.



vickybat said:


> *@ piedpiper*
> 
> Nice build buddy. Btw is that asus eah6850 a direct cu II? How much did it cost?



It must be. He didn't specify the product name, its asus 6850 he confirmed. If you google it there's only 1 card and that is EAH direct CU. He said the Card,Mobo and corsair products are ordered from Mumbai. 
Motherboard cost 8000+
Corsair Vengeance 2400+
Corsair GS600 4400+


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ Man at 8000+ for mobo, you are in p67 territory. But on the good side, the board supports crossfireX. So you can add another 6850 or 6870 don the line.
The gs 600 acan easily support a 6850 xfire.

Prices are high even for the 6850.
Msi 6850 cyclone power edition retals for 9.8k inclusive of taxes. Its factory overclocked as well.


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello Guys!! Its been 2 weeks since I paid Rs5000 as advance for my rig and its the shame old story he's been telling me "I didn't receive the courier" and yes guys its the typical Rashi. The Asus Motherboard and Graphic Card is yet to arrive although he states that Corsair Ram and PSU has come which I strongly disbelieve. These are the four components he's making me wait  All he says that I can't help unless they courier. When I go to his shop he phones someone and asks the status of my product. Today I will be going to his place once again and will strongly put my point that I can wait for 1 more week i.e till 23 July or you give me the components you have and the rest I shall buy from Banagalore. What do you guys think?


----------

